# Razer Blackwidow geht nicht mehr



## LemonChord (19. Juli 2016)

Nabend,

seit heute spinnt meine BlackWidow rum. Sobald ich auf ihr eine Taste drücke wird dauerhaft die Tab-Taste gedrückt was sich nur mit drücken der Alt-Taste beenden lässt. Nur danach reagiert die Tastatur auf garkeine Eingabe mehr. Mit Flüssigkeit ist die nicht in Berührung gekommen und das einzige was passiert ist, seit ich das letzte mal die Tastatur benutzt hatte war, dass meine Frettchen vllt über die Tastatur gelaufen sind. Was kann man da machen? Hab es mit Tasten reinigen, Neustart, anderem USB-Port und Treiber deinstallieren und installieren versucht aber nichts hat bisher geholfen. Vielleicht einfach nur defekt?!

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## JackA (19. Juli 2016)

1. Tasatur an nem 2. System testen
2. Tastatur zerlegen und mal ne Komplettreinigung machen.


----------



## Rekolitz (20. Juli 2016)

Eventuell hat das Frettchen ja "Flüssigkeit" verloren als es Dir über die Tastatur gewandert ist? Aber das würdest du ja bestimmt gemerkt haben (gerochen vor allem  )
Würde die Tastatur nochmal an jedem USB Slot testen, ggf. an einem Zweitrechner, um wirklich einen PC-Defekt ausschließen zu können.

Ist noch Restgarantie vorhanden? Wenn ja, würde ich die Tastatur einfach einschicken und in der Zwischenzeit ne alte Tastatur benutzen.
Ich selber hatte auch nur Ärger mit Razer, deswegen kommt mir davon nichts mehr ins Hause (will keinen Razer-Krieg anzetteln, sind einfach nur meine persönlichen Erfahrungen).

Schick sind sie ja allemal


----------



## Cheri2 (20. Juli 2016)

Ich und ein Freund hatten das gleiche Problem (Black Widow und Lycosa)
Hatten alles probiert mögliche probiert, von Neuinstallation der Treiber, andere USB Steckplätze usw.
Das komische war das wenn wir unsere Tastaturen vertauscht haben, beide ganz normal funkioniert haben 

Letztendlich hat eine Neuinstallation von Windows geholfen. Seid dem nie wieder ein Problem gehabt.


----------

